# Help With This Beauty



## edhardie (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi I inherited this watch and I'm trying to find some more information about it... I can't see any markings determining the brand and i've had a look at the movment and can't see an logo, so i was wondering if anyone could help identify it.

The key has a big number 5 on the back and there is also a gold elepant on the keychain (pictured)

   

Cheers, Ed


----------

